# Masteron, I have never been this horny before.



## rexwal (Oct 8, 2011)

Running my summer cut cycle.

500mg test e. wk 1-10
300mg mast e wk 1-10
50mg winni wk 1-4
50mg anavar wk 4-10

no tren because the heat is too much

Iv never been this horny in my life. this is unreal and im only 1.5 weeks into my cycle. this is my first time running masteron. is this normal?


----------



## PFM (Apr 6, 2012)

Mast and Winny had me humping the walls and occasional tree. Enjoy it man!......lol


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm considering running some of this soon! I'm gona but out a whole saw and turn the shed out back into a glory whole shack. Post fliers at the soup Kitchen and ivite Mike over! Maybe POB also if hes good! Spongy is gona be the Janitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## PFM (Apr 8, 2012)

Okay everyone!

As we can see this PB guy is wearing Zerba's costumes and humping everything in sight already.

DO NOT give this guy Masteron!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 9, 2012)

Best advice I've seen all day!!

 I knew he was the zebra in that pic!



Crazy F Mike said:


> Okay everyone!
> 
> As we can see this PB guy is wearing Zerba's costumes and humping everything in sight already.
> 
> DO NOT give this guy Masteron!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 10, 2012)

Masteron is so under rated imo. I love its ability to lower shbg and potentiate test! I used it on my last cycle at 800mg a week and when I wasnt fuckin everything in site I was beatin it...shit got soar and had to take a break for a couple days...that was hell


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 11, 2012)

not sure about unions, but i always support friends


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 14, 2012)

I will be running masteron next cycle for sure


----------



## Yaya (Nov 24, 2013)

Mast and test always freeze the banana


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 20, 2018)

Yea man. Mast always made me that way! That’s a pretty solid cycle you have their. Been that way on my current cycle too running 1g of test but that’s clearly to be expected! Hahaha.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 20, 2018)

Is this one of the first ever threads on ug??? 2011?? Damn


----------



## Spongy (Jan 20, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Is this one of the first ever threads on ug??? 2011?? Damn



Hahaha, no kidding!  This must have come over from SI!


----------



## IHI (Jan 20, 2018)

I only got zits on top of zits, worst break out in my life ended up stopping due to that fact


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 20, 2018)

Masteron has very good anti estrogen properties.  I always run at least some Mast with every cycle just for the anti estrogen.  Do a web search on Masteron estrogen receptors.  Interesting reading.   On the down side if your prone to male pattern baldness it can accelerate that, but if you are it is only a matter of time any way.  Also, I’ve noted I’m a bit hairier than before consistently running mast.


----------

